# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Vista Firewall Control v.2.1

## SDA

Vista Firewall Control - небольшая бесплатная утилита для операционных систем Windows Vista, позволяющая с легкостью контролировать сетевую активность приложений, тем самым, защищая компьютер, от появления различных сетевых "подарков" и прочих неприятностей. Имеется несколько редакций Vista Firewall Control, различающихся набором функциональных возможностей. В том числе есть бесплатная версия, а также версия для портативных устройств. 

http://sphinx-soft.com/Vista/index.html
http://sphinx-soft.com/Vista/order.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

